# Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Neue Kormoranverordnung: 
Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei​*Ich habe den Koalitionsvertrag der Regierung in NRW schnell bekommen zum durcharbeiten und bedanke mich bei meinem Recherche-Netzwerk.

Angler und Jäger haben bei Schwarz-Gelb in NRW scheinbar zumindest laut Vertrag einen besseren Stand als unter Rot-Grün bei Remmel und Co.

Was hätte alles erreicht werden können, so wie bei den Jägern, hätten sich die Fischereiverbände in NRW nicht so dämlich angestellt und beschlossen (Arbeitskreis Recht), aus Angst vor Verschlechterung keine Wünsche zur Änderung beim Fischereigesetz zu fordern von den Koalitionären bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen (wir berichteten, Anhang 1 und 2).

Wie dumm das war, zeigen die Ergebnisse, und was da alles für Jäger rauskam und für Angler bei mehr Einsatz der Verbände hätte rauskommen können.

Wortlaut aus dem Koalitionsvertrag:


> _*Jagd und Fischerei *
> 
> Wir erkennen auch die vielfältigen Leistungen unserer Gartenbauer, der Jäger und der Fischerei an. Sie bearbeiten, pflegen und schützen unsere Heimat ökonomisch, ökologisch und sozial, weil sie in Generationen denken.
> 
> ...



Hoffen wir, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport - und Angelfischerei in NRW nicht weiter schlafen, sondern jetzt endlich die Chancen nutzen, die sich mit der Abwahl von Rot-Grün und der Wahl einer anglerfreundlicheren Regierung ergeben haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


*Anhang 1*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tipp für Dich, Arbeitskreis Recht NRW-Verbände:
> Frag mal nach, ob die sich mit Forderungen in die Koalitionsverhandlungen in NRW einbringen oder nicht, um Remmels größte Patzer in Fischerei- und Naturschutzgesetz wieder weg zu bekommen, nachdem die rot-grünen Anglerfeinde jetzt weg sind .......
> 
> Und so wie die da arbeiten (ich kenne die Antwort ja), arbeite auch der DAFV:
> ...



*Anhang 2*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..............
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport - und Angelfischerei in NRW nicht weiter schlafen, sondern jetzt endlich die Chancen nutzen, die sich mit der Abwahl von Rot-Grün und der Wahl einer anglerfreundlicheren Regierung ergeben haben.


Deren Nichtagieren ist gerade jetzt, wo sich Türen weit öffnen, nicht nur zum aus der Haut fahren sondern regelrecht anglerschädlich!

Habe meinem NRW-Teilverband soeben diesen Link samt kräftigem Protest gegen den fortdauernden Winterschlaf geschickt
und kann nur hoffen, dass *viele Angler in NRW sich 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen und per email oder Anruf bei seinem Verband dagegen protestieren,
dass die weiterhin die
"Politik des möglichst Nicht-Auffallen"
fahren wollen.*

Man schadet Anglern auch durch Nicht-Handeln,
gerade jetzt, wo sich Türen öffnen!

Zum aus der Haut fahren, diese Pennerei. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei*

Immer noch besser als Jamaika wie in SH mit Grünen:
 Koalitionsvertrag Schleswig Holstein: Für Angler nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man schadet Anglern auch durch Nicht-Handeln,
> gerade jetzt, wo sich Türen öffnen!
> 
> Zum aus der Haut fahren, diese Pennerei. #q


Ihr habt nun wenigstens ne Koalition, die nicht per se schon anglerfeindlich ist.
Da verschmerzt man unfähige etwas leichter....

Denk an uns arme Baden-Württemberger mit den GRÜNEN als größter Partei und dem LFV-BW als größten Anglerfeinden zusammen mit BAU, PeTA und Konsorten.

Wenn eure Anglerverhinderungsverbände einfach mal nur die Schnauze halten, können sie bei der politischen Konstellation zumindest nicht zu viel kaputt machen.....


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn eure Anglerverhinderungsverbände einfach mal nur die Schnauze halten, können sie bei der politischen Konstellation zumindest nicht zu viel kaputt machen.....



Kann man so sehen.

Aber wenn man sich vorstellt, was ein aktiver und anglerfreundlicher Landesverband bei dieser Konstallation _erreichen_ könnte... 
:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Neue Kormoranverordnung: Koalitionsvertrag NRW zu Jagd und Fischerei*

das ist das andere und zum heulen.................


----------

